

The Death of the Author - quizbiz
http://www.abyssal-monsters.com/courses/cplt203-quantum_metaphysics/2009-09-02%20Barthes%20-%20The%20Death%20of%20the%20Author.pdf

======
ScottWhigham
I want to read but it's scribd so no.....

